# Hello to all!!!



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all, First time here. Im from SA and hope I can learn some "STUFF" on this forum.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Chris, Thanx for the welcome!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------

